# i'm dilating!



## daisybby03

went to doctors today...1cm dilated and Dr said she could feel my girls head pressing. Did another Fetal fibronectin test, but wont get results till Monday I guess. Monday I see specalist and they will ultrasound my cervix and babys. Then I'm on weekly visits between specalist and my normal doctor


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there sweet. I have known women go on for weeks and weeks 1cm dilated, and in fact most women on their second pregnancy or more have a slightly open cervix anyway - it never completely closes after childbirth. That said, I know that you have been contracting, and that the previous FFT came back positive, so this must be really stressful for you :( My thoughts and prayers are with you all chick, and I hope those girls stay put for atleast a few more weeks. They actually might surprise everyone and still make it to near term :hugs:


----------



## Alwilan

Not sure what to say hun, but thinking of you and your twins and keeping my fingers crossed for slow dialation. With my last singleton i was 3 cm gone for about 3 weeks, but obviously that was just one. Anyway good luck and sending you big hugs x


----------



## Miss MellyG

Oh god Daisy, hope everything goes ok & those babies stay in for a good few weeks yet!!

xx


----------



## daisybby03

Im worried b/c I was checked 2 weeks ago and doctor said cervix was good and firm....so it is changing. I cant wait to see my cervix on the ultrasound on Monday, hopefully we will get an idea of whats happening on the inside. 
Just getting nervous:( 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## tripletsOMG

Hang in there hun hope they bake longer. With my singletons I started dialateing at 37wks to 4cm but no baby till 40 hope u can relax over the weekend. Where r u in VA? my hubby is fronm roanoke


----------



## Laura2919

I was told that its normal for multiple pregnancies to dilate early. Doesnt mean you will go into labour. 

Hope your bubs stay in a bit longer.


----------



## daisybby03

tripletsOMG said:


> Hang in there hun hope they bake longer. With my singletons I started dialateing at 37wks to 4cm but no baby till 40 hope u can relax over the weekend. Where r u in VA? my hubby is fronm roanoke

I am northern, I am about an hour outside of D.C.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mea

Fingers crossed for you hope they stay in a bit longer. 
I also dilated early and was 3cm from 33 weeks but made it to 37 weeks before they popped out.


----------



## Laura2919

I was 3cm dilated at 29 weeks but I caught an infection which led to septicaemia so thats why I ended up delivering them early.


----------



## LorettaClaire

Hope those babies stay in a few more weeks yet! Can't imagine how stressed and nervous you are feeling :hugs::kiss:


----------



## daisybby03

I am actually trying to stay very calm..I have put my faith in God and he will take care of them, but I am also staying very still, not walking a lot and staying very calm. I am cramping today, but I bet it was from the doctor checking me and also getting the FFN test


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Thinking of you


----------



## Yuu

Hi Daisy, I am in the same situation as you. Pregnant with twins, had contractions at 27.5 weeks, they did fft and it was positive (and nothing I did which would would make it false positive). Cervix was soft and fingertip dilated, which means 1 cm. The Dr said 1 cm means nothing really. I had 1 ultrasound since then, they are not repeating the test, just checking the length of the cervix, and it's still the same length. 30 weeks and 2 days today, and hoping to keep them in longer...


----------



## daisybby03

Yuu- wow..your right! I cant wait till Monday to see what my cervix looks like. I have a feeling if it changing they wont be doing the "Normal" finger cervix check as I know they don't want to mess with it. I assume you are on bed rest as well? I am so bored sitting here, but I know it's whats best. I just hate it b/c I have to send my daughter to her grandparents each day:( So not use to that! I am praying to get to at least 32 weeks..anything after that is a blessing! 
Good luck with your twins too. How ofter are you getting your cervix checked?


----------



## knitbit

Bake little ones.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope you're feelin less crampy :hugs:


----------



## Yuu

I was on modified bedrest for 2 weeks, but when they checked the cervix length 2 weeks after the positive fft and it was still long, they said I could take small walks outside, which I do. A short mall trip, or 20 min around the block. I get my cervix checked every 2 weeks now by the abdominal ultrasound. I didn't have more frequent contractions since i had an episode of regular contractions 3 weeks ago, and it makes me feel better. I have some, like 10-12 a day, and I guess it's normal. 
I did some research on positive fft, and I saw some women would go until full term, or for 5 more weeks or for 10 more weeks after having positive fft. And positive fft is less informative then a negative one. Just shows the increased risk. so hoping it will work out for us. When a day is over, I am glad they have stayed in there one more day, and so we go day by day. If they are born early, they should be able to survive..26 weeks was better then 24, then we reached 28 weeks which was better then 26, and now moving towards 32 weeks...soon after that they would be able to breathe on their own. I haven't had steroid shots yet, even though my Dr offered them to me, but she was relaxed about it, she just was supposed to offer it, but we agreed that I would do it if i start contracting frequently again or the cervix starts dilating. 
I drink tons of water, I am sure you do too Daisy:) Lets stay strong:)


----------



## Yuu

and best of luck to you on Monday! I know..I can't wait till my next cervix check myself.


----------



## daisybby03

went to L & D today b/c of contractions again, they slowed down but cervix is thinning out now. I am 2.8cm long..was 3.5 a few weeks ago. FFN came back positive AGAIN..so I am still on strict bedrest:(


----------



## AmandaAnn

Good luck hun, I very much hope they stay in for many more weeks :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Sorry hun. I almost went back to L&D today too..but a little rest got mine under control. 

Fingers crossed they hold out at least another 2 weeks!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hope they stay in there for a few more weeks! :hugs:


----------



## LorettaClaire

Babies you need to stay in there just for a little bit longer! They are obviously desperate to meet their mummy x


----------



## daisybby03

Very excited to see my specalist this morning! 2.5 more hours! Wanting to get a second opinion on cervix too. 
Thanks Ladies..I am hoping to keep them in a few more weeks too! Sometimes I guess our bodies just cant do it:( I am starting to think I have one of those bodies!


----------



## wondertwins

Good luck today. Take it easy! :hugs:


----------



## daisybby03

just got back....75% effaced and now 2 cm dilated....now I am on very strict bed rest and not supposed to put any pressure on my cervix. Saw on U/S baby A pressing on cervix and it opening like a zipper! It was very weird.


----------



## LorettaClaire

Sorry you didn't get better news today. Praying for you and your babies x x


----------



## daisybby03

Doctor did say the babies looked great and have wonderful weights! She was glad I had already had 2 steroid shots, but told me if I go back to L & D to get another one! She said she was glad to see such healthy looking babies especially since I am in pre term labor.


----------



## LorettaClaire

daisybby03 said:


> Doctor did say the babies looked great and have wonderful weights! She was glad I had already had 2 steroid shots, but told me if I go back to L & D to get another one! She said she was glad to see such healthy looking babies especially since I am in pre term labor.

Well that is fantastic news! x xx


----------



## wondertwins

Sorry about the pre-term labor, but that's great news about the babies!!


----------



## Yuu

Sorry it keeps dilating, but that's good that the babies have good weights! And you are doing everything you can, and got the steroid shots. Every additional day/week is good for them. I read that every day in the womb equals 2.5 days in NICU. 
I have a friend, she and her twin sister were born in the 1944 , more than 2 months prematurely, they were 3.5 lbs and both survived just fine. I just imagine the level of prenatal care at that time. It's so much more advanced these days. 
I hope strict bedrest will help, and you can keep them in for weeks longer!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## daisybby03

Thanks ladies. if anything changes I will let you all know. :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great news about the babies! Hang in there girl :hugs:


----------



## knitbit

Stay off that cervix and drink tons of water. I'm really glad to hear that they are doing well. Every day they stay in there is fantastic.


----------



## Alwilan

Daisy sorry you are going through this it must be aganoising, it sounds like the medical profession are on top of it, and your babies are good weights. I am sure whatever happens, it will be good, but fingers crossed they stay in a bit longer and stop pressing on your cervix. My thoughts are with you, big hugs x


----------



## beckyboo1980

Daisybby - you are doing so well hanging in there and staying strong!!! How much do they think your twins are weighing now? Maybe spending the next few weeks in a headstand would take the pressure off your cervix?!?!?! Might be a little tricky but hey - we twin mummies seem happy to try anything to keep our babies safe and cooking. Big hugs. Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## booboo42

glad your babies are hanging in there. fingers crossed they stay in. x


----------



## daisybby03

Back in hospital, on magnesium...was contacting bad, new I am having small very short contractions about 2 min apart, but it's more like uterin agrivation instead of labor. Still 2cm. They will check me tomorrow...so at least 24 hours in hospital and if I have cervical change, I'll be here till delivery. Doctors talk about c-sections with pre term twins and that it was safest because if their heads being so much bigger than bodies, a NICU nurse will ask come in and talk to us.btw ladies...magnesium is awful the first 30-45 minutes! But it's great for the babies development.


----------



## LorettaClaire

You are in the best place if they are to come early hun! These babies are certainly keeping you on your toes x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: I've been stalking this thread! wishing you the best of luck


----------



## daisybby03

Thanks girls


----------



## Alwilan

Good luck Daisy, thinking of you x


----------



## wondertwins

Modern medicine is amazing!!!

Good luck and keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Miss MellyG

:hugs: Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Yuu

Good luck Daisy!!! I read that some women stayed for weeks in hospital with short cervix and positive fft! 
I am watching this thread so closely as I am in a similar position....


----------



## knitbit

Thinking of you and hoping that you stay pregnant for a few more weeks at least.


----------



## bek74

Your in the best place and seems as though the Dr's are on the ball. I had mine at 28wks so can relate to your fears and concerns. Rest rest rest


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thinkin of you hun. Everything crossed


----------



## angelpants

Good luck Daisy.....thoughts and prayers for you and bubs
xx


----------



## beckyboo1980

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your babies. Big hugs at this worrying time.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## daisybby03

*
Well ladies, I had little pumpkins after all. Delivered my twins on 10/19/11 girl was 3lbs 15 1/4 inches long, boy was 3.6 lbs and 15 1/2 inches long. doing good. Both need help breathing especially boy, but otherwise look very great for 29 week twins


----------



## Annie18

Congratulations glad they doing ok x


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations hun, glad they are both doing well! :) xx


----------



## LorettaClaire

daisybby03 said:


> *
> Well ladies, I had little pumpkins after all. Delivered my twins on 10/19/11 girl was 3lbs 15 1/4 inches long, boy was 3.6 lbs and 15 1/2 inches long. doing good. Both need help breathing especially boy, but otherwise look very great for 29 week twins


Congratulations and they are fantastic weights i have to say! Glad they are doing so well and hope you are doing okay as well :):hugs:


----------



## bek74

Congratulations Hun, they sound like great weights, now starts your SCN journey, it is a hard one ( I had mine at 28wks ). Again congrats


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats! I am glad they are doing well! xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh my gosh Hun! I am sorry you had to have them so ealry HOWEVER I am so happy that they are doing fantastic and hope you are doing well also! I bet they are gorgeous!

Nothing but the best health and happiness wishes sent your way for you and your little ones! :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Alwilan

Wow, Daisy congratulations, I'm glad they are here safe and sound. Keep us updated will be thinking about you and your little ones and here's to them getting stronger and bigger each day.
Going to miss seeing that fab bump of yours, well done again. Sending you all my love and best wishes x


----------



## daisybby03

I can't wait together home on my computer and post pics! Yes, we were so happy with 3 & 3.6 lbs babies! They r still on ventilaters and day 2 of antibiotics for pnemonia..otherwise they look very stable! Boy still hates to be touched but they said with his gestation they rant surprised. I did get to hold Emily yesterday and it felt so wonderful. I asl got to kiss Nathan's head. This momma really needed it. I broke down with their doctor and she was so understanding...she was such an angel...they all are in this NICU! Doctors did say I obviously went into labor because of an infection, nothing I did..they knew they were healthier on the outside.


----------



## Ashley9603

daisybby03 said:


> I can't wait together home on my computer and post pics! Yes, we were so happy with 3 & 3.6 lbs babies! They r still on ventilaters and day 2 of antibiotics for pnemonia..otherwise they look very stable! Boy still hates to be touched but they said with his gestation they rant surprised. I did get to hold Emily yesterday and it felt so wonderful. I asl got to kiss Nathan's head. This momma really needed it. I broke down with their doctor and she was so understanding...she was such an angel...they all are in this NICU! Doctors did say I obviously went into labor because of an infection, nothing I did..they knew they were healthier on the outside.

My boys were born at 29 weeks,my waters just broke.Mine were a bit smaller than yours,however the hospital was wonderful.They were born in June and I was such a mess....I pretty much stayed in the nicu until they came home.Hang in there and they will be home before you know it!My youngest twin(Elijah)didnt like to be touched at first either,but soon after I was able to hold them both.


----------



## daisybby03

Ashley9603 said:


> daisybby03 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait together home on my computer and post pics! Yes, we were so happy with 3 & 3.6 lbs babies! They r still on ventilaters and day 2 of antibiotics for pnemonia..otherwise they look very stable! Boy still hates to be touched but they said with his gestation they rant surprised. I did get to hold Emily yesterday and it felt so wonderful. I asl got to kiss Nathan's head. This momma really needed it. I broke down with their doctor and she was so understanding...she was such an angel...they all are in this NICU! Doctors did say I obviously went into labor because of an infection, nothing I did..they knew they were healthier on the outside.
> 
> My boys were born at 29 weeks,my waters just broke.Mine were a bit smaller than yours,however the hospital was wonderful.They were born in June and I was such a mess....I pretty much stayed in the nicu until they came home.Hang in there and they will be home before you know it!My youngest twin(Elijah)didnt like to be touched at first either,but soon after I was able to hold them both.Click to expand...

so good to hear about other twins at the same stage. It helps me know there is an end in sight! This is so tough for us all and having a 2 year old at home is not making it any easier.


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats, Daisy. I can only imagine how stressful it must be that they aren't in your arms non-stop. However, it is wonderful to hear that they're doing well. :hugs:


----------

